# Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Die finale Abgabewoche liegt zwar noch vor uns. Um diese jedoch so stressfrei wie möglich zu gestalten, waren alle Schreiberlinge schon diese Woche bemüht, ihre größten Artikelbaustellen abzuschließen. So lieferte beispielsweise der Spieleonkel seine Marktübersicht Spielermäuse, bei der er ständig von der neuen Logitech G502 Proteus Core und ihrem 12.000-Dpi-Sensor schwärmte, pünktlich in Layout ab. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 7 : Sieht aus, wie nach nem Bombeneinschlag..
Naja, ein Genie überblickt das Chaos.


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild7 ist ein Chaos. Aber wer hält schon Ordnung?  



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Bild 7 : Sieht aus, wie nach nem Bombeneinschlag..
> Naja, ein Genie überblickt das Chaos.


 
Genau 

Ich hab ne Druckluftmaschine  damit entstaube ich meine Hardware draussen


----------



## Bhaalzac (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Die Frage ist, wo fängt das Chaos an, wo hört es auf. So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht können beide schließlich behaupten "Kann ich nichts für, das ist von drüben rübergewachsen"

Bild 4 und 6 in Verbindung hätte viel Zeit ersparen können... zumindest um den Staub los zu werden. Auch schade, dass die nächsten Bilder wohl nicht für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wurden: "Wo ist mein Rechner?" "Den wolltest du doch mit nach Hause nehmen? Der ist schon bei deinem Auto [size=-2]in einem hübschen kleinen Krater[/size]."


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 5: Warum das Ozonloch mit Treibhausgasen noch weiter verpesten. Den Rechner einfach nur weiter aus dem Fenster halten und die Hände öffnen, die Erdanziehung wird's schon richten 
 Bild 7: Das ist der Beweis das bei PCGH auch Hochstapler arbeiten , Genie @ Work kann man da nicht gelten lassen
 Bild 8: Don Alberto und die Güte des Paten
 Bild 3 : Sind die sanitären Einrichtungen so weit weg?


----------



## Monte-Christo (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Phil sieht einfach nicht wie Baker aus.


----------



## ebastler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Kann man sich bei euch eigentlich mal zu einer "Redaktionsführung" anmelden? 
Einmal die Redaktion sehen, den Jungs (und Mädels?) beim Arbeiten zusehen etc.

Wäre so was möglich?

Ich komme auch gerne mit der Spiegelreflex und mach mich nützlich, für Artikel wie diesen


----------



## DerBusch13 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich komme auf jeden Fall mit xDD


----------



## LalalukaOC (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Hand an einer Grafikkarte verbrennen!!
So zerstreut muss man auch erstmal sein.


----------



## XD-User (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mehr Bilder 

Bild 1: Löffel war eckig und schon ist er rund, Raff´s Kantenglättung 
Bild 3: Holt euch doch den berühmten Wetterstein, ist in der Redaktion bestimm bekannt 
Bild 4: Raff´s Gedanken: Ein Mainboard oder eine GPU, dass ist hier die Frage?
Bild 6: Gibts für Phil denn nicht etwa eine Flucen-Kasse? 
Bild 7: Naja also er hat ganz bestimmt einen Grund für seinen Rückfall...
Bild 8: Marco: Willst du kaufen??? Habe ich einen ganzen Wagen voll für dich, ist vom Laster gefallen? 




ebastler schrieb:


> Kann man sich bei euch eigentlich mal zu einer "Redaktionsführung" anmelden?
> Einmal die Redaktion sehen, den Jungs (und Mädels?) beim Arbeiten zusehen etc.


Hier sehen sie den Fach-Redakteur für Bereich X Y in seiner freien Umgebung


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Was den biegbaren Löffel betrifft, wir wissen doch aus Matrix das es nicht möglich ist den Löffel zu verbiegen, stattdessen verbiegen wir uns. 

Den PC mit Druckluft reinigen ist mir neu, ich benutze immer Vorsichtig einen Besen und wenn der nicht hilft dann der Staubsauger,der saugt den Staub überall raus.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ebastler schrieb:


> Kann man sich bei euch eigentlich mal zu einer "Redaktionsführung" anmelden?
> Einmal die Redaktion sehen, den Jungs (und Mädels?) beim Arbeiten zusehen etc.
> 
> Wäre so was möglich?


Nur durch eine Glasscheibe, streicheln und füttern verboten-Schild draussen...



XD-User schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder
> 
> Bild 1: Löffel war eckig und schon ist er rund, Raff´s Kantenglättung


 Löffel downgesampelt, wäre doch mal was


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Nur durch eine Glasscheibe, streicheln und füttern verboten-Schild draussen...


 
Redaktionsintern: "Bitte nicht vöttern". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Redaktionsintern: "Bitte nicht vöttern".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 


Gibts in der Redaktion eigentlich auch Frauen oder hält es keine mit der geballten Nerdpower aus?


----------



## Aldrearic (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Redaktionsintern: "Bitte nicht vöttern".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
 Gibts da noch eine 50 Seitige Massnahme was erlaubt ist und was nicht für aussenstehende? Annäherung auf eigene Gefahr?
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Gremlins XD Auf keinen Fall vor Mitternacht vöttern


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Redaktionsintern: "Bitte nicht vöttern".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Du hast schon Humor das du sowas über sich schreibst.  

Was passiert den wenn wir vöttern?


----------



## ebastler (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wenn er gevöttert wird, wird er raffgierig, und will noch mehr gevöttert werden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



ebastler schrieb:


> Wenn er gevöttert wird, wird er raffgierig, und will noch mehr gevöttert werden


 
Nominiert für das Posting des Monats! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Als Preis für den Post des Monats gibts ne Redaktionsführung?


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Nein, du darfst Raff mit eigenen Händen vöttern.


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nein, du darfst Raff mit eigenen Händen vöttern.



Vöttern ist leider verboten 

Das darf nur seine Freundin


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raff macht den Uri Geller, Wetterfrösche bei der Arbeit und ein fluchender Phil - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

@Raff toller Titel den du jetzt hast


----------

